# Pirate Life Throwback Clone - Session IPA



## schtev (19/7/17)

This beer is not a true American IPA according to the BJCP 2015 guidelines...but Pirate Life calls it an IPA, so I figure it should probably go here. Let's call it a speciality IPA 

This recipe produces a reasonably accurate version of Throwback IPA. The recipe was formulated by me with some input from the head brewer at Pirate Life. My thread with the full story and brew log is here.

I've made this beer twice now and I'm planning a third batch with minimal changes to the recipe below. If you make it please let me know how it turns out! If you have recipe suggestions I'm also keen to hear them.


*Recipe: Throwback IPA Clone v2*
Brewer: schtev
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 18.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 17.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated FG: 1.011 SG
Estimated Color: 13.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 95.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.22 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 40.0 % 
1.22 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 2 40.0 % 
0.27 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 9.0 % 
0.18 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 6.0 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 5 5.0 % 
11.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 60. Hop 6 19.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Boil 10. Hop 7 3.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 % Hop 8 3.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 6.3 IBUs 
27.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop 10 2.0 IBUs 
27.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 % Hop 11 0.8 IBUs 
18.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop 12 0.4 IBUs 
0.8 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 
25.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Dry Hop Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 % Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Dry Hop Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BIAB 05 Full Body (68.9C, 156F)
Total Grain Weight: 3.05 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 27.82 l of water at 70.8 C 68.9 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 75.6 C 75.6 C 10 min 

*Target Water Profile*
Ca 110ppm | Mg 18ppm | Na 16ppm | SO4 275ppm | Cl 50ppm | HCO3 0ppm | pH 5.24


----------



## schtev (6/1/18)

Tomorrow I'll be brewing my third batch of this beer. I've decided to significantly up my bittering addition, as I realised that the "soft" bitterness I encountered with my early batches (which I mentioned in my other thread) was probably just a result of the beer not being bitter enough! I think this was partially due to me not adjusting my IBUs for hop age (they are 2015 harvest...) and partly due to just not aiming high enough for my bitterness. So, I've revised my hop additions as per below. I'm also using a Grainfather now which has changed my volumes a bit.

Unfortunately I somehow managed to bugger up the grain bill percentages for this batch. I think Beersmith scaled the recipe incorrectly. So if you are making this recipe, I suggest you use the grain bill in my post above - it is closer to the real thing as confirmed by Pirate Life.

I will post back once this is in the keg!


*Recipe: Throwback IPA Clone v3 scaled hops*
Brewer: schtev
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 48.7 % 
1.15 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 29.5 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 10.3 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 7.7 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 5 3.8 % 
17.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 60. Hop 6 24.9 IBUs 
23.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [2.80 %] - Boil 10. Hop 7 2.8 IBUs 
18.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [4.63 % Hop 8 3.7 IBUs 
13.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 10. Hop 9 6.9 IBUs 
27.88 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop 10 2.0 IBUs 
27.88 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 % Hop 11 0.8 IBUs 
18.59 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Boil 1.0 Hop 12 0.4 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 
31.94 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Dry Hop Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
31.94 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 % Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
19.17 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Dry Hop Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: 1. Grainfather Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 14.03 l of water and heat to 68.9 C 68.9 C 40 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 17.09 l water at 75.6 C


*Target Water Profile*
Ca 110ppm | Mg 18ppm | Na 16ppm | SO4 275ppm | Cl 50ppm | HCO3 0ppm | pH 5.24


----------



## BrewBrains (7/2/18)

Have bought the grains and hops and grains listed in your recipe. Will be attempting this by BIAB.
I think you've also made this recipe using BIAB correct?
If so, what have you don't to clarify the wort? Fast chilling? Finnings?


----------



## schtev (9/2/18)

BrewBrains said:


> I think you've also made this recipe using BIAB correct?
> If so, what have you don't to clarify the wort? Fast chilling? Finnings?



That's awesome! I'm chuffed that you're giving it a go. 

Yes my first two batches of this beer were BIAB. They turned out fine, although I have since increased the bitterness of the recipe (as detailed in my previous post).

As far as clarification all I've done is cold crashed for a day or two. No gelatin or other finings. The original beer is hazy anyway.

Also I just realised I haven't posted an update of how my latest recipe turned out. The increased bitterness has definitely hit the spot! Also my new low oxygen process has made a big difference to the hop aroma and shelf life of the beer.


----------



## BrewBrains (10/2/18)

schtev said:


> That's awesome! I'm chuffed that you're giving it a go.
> 
> Yes my first two batches of this beer were BIAB. They turned out fine, although I have since increased the bitterness of the recipe (as detailed in my previous post).
> 
> ...




How did limit Oxygen exposure?


----------



## schtev (18/2/18)

BrewBrains said:


> How did limit Oxygen exposure?



The main thing I'm doing to limit O2 exposure is fermenting in a sealed keg. No O2 ingress, except when I dry hop. I flush the headspace with CO2 a few times after dry hopping.

Once fermentation is done, I do a closed transfer from the fermenting keg to a serving keg that has been purged with CO2. I have to dry hop with the hops in a paint strainer bag to keep the pellet bits from blocking the dip tube.

I'd recommend it if you are already kegging. I actually find it easier than using a traditional plastic fermenter.


----------



## BrewBrains (19/2/18)

We are Fermenting in a sealed pressurised keg with pressure valve. I'll look at paint strainer bags as an option. Also plan on cold crashing after fermentation.
Do you leave the Hops in from dry hopping to kegging? Do you recommend removingrthe dry hop bag then cold crashing to clarify?


----------



## schtev (19/2/18)

BrewBrains said:


> We are Fermenting in a sealed pressurised keg with pressure valve. I'll look at paint strainer bags as an option. Also plan on cold crashing after fermentation.
> Do you leave the Hops in from dry hopping to kegging? Do you recommend removingrthe dry hop bag then cold crashing to clarify?



Nice one, sounds like you will produce a great beer then 

I strongly recommend putting your dry hops in to something like a paint strainer bag, muslin bag, etc. I've dry hopped without a bag twice, and each time had massive issues getting the beer out through the dip tube.

I recommend cold crashing with your dry hops still in the fermenting keg, and then moving the finished beer in to a serving keg. 

Please post back once your beer is done - really keen to hear how it turns out!


----------



## BrewBrains (20/2/18)

will report back with our results


----------



## Jezzy Mac (14/5/19)

Hey Guys

I'm looking to brew this clone this weekend (so long as my baby isn't born early!).
I've made a Throwback Clone before with my own recipe that turned out nice, but want to try this one. 

Reading through your other thread, you mention issues with 'sharpness' of the beer. I must admit that this is my problem with many beers. 
Any ideas on how to remedy this? Any additives/enzymes or something?

I use a water filter and add lactic acid to bring my pH as close to 5.2 as possible, 

Cheers All


----------



## Jezzy Mac (14/5/19)

also... would you guys suggest removing dry hop addition 1 when adding addition 2?


----------



## Jezzy Mac (14/5/19)

schtev said:


> Tomorrow I'll be brewing my third batch of this beer. I've decided to significantly up my bittering addition, as I realised that the "soft" bitterness I encountered with my early batches (which I mentioned in my other thread) was probably just a result of the beer not being bitter enough! I think this was partially due to me not adjusting my IBUs for hop age (they are 2015 harvest...) and partly due to just not aiming high enough for my bitterness. So, I've revised my hop additions as per below. I'm also using a Grainfather now which has changed my volumes a bit.
> 
> Unfortunately I somehow managed to bugger up the grain bill percentages for this batch. I think Beersmith scaled the recipe incorrectly. So if you are making this recipe, I suggest you use the grain bill in my post above - it is closer to the real thing as confirmed by Pirate Life.
> 
> ...



so use this hops and method, but use the previous grain bill t make 21L?


----------



## Dave75 (10/7/19)

Sorry all.
Very new to this but can I ask where the best place is to get all of the ingredients for this brew in South East Melbourne?


----------



## onemorecell (10/7/19)

Dave75 said:


> Sorry all.
> Very new to this but can I ask where the best place is to get all of the ingredients for this brew in South East Melbourne?


keg king if you're nearby

or order delivery from Brewman etc


----------



## schtev (18/7/19)

Jezzy Mac said:


> so use this hops and method, but use the previous grain bill t make 21L?



Hey mate. I realise this is 2 months too late, but figured I'd respond for the benefit of any other would-be Pirate Life cloners...

Below I have posted my definitive clone recipe for Pirate Life Throwback IPA. This one has the correct grain bill and hop additions. To my tastebuds this is fairly close to the real deal (although I'm sure that Pirate Life has altered their recipe since I originally cloned it, due to hop availability etc)



Jezzy Mac said:


> would you guys suggest removing dry hop addition 1 when adding addition 2?



I have only ever done a single round of dry hopping when making this beer, about ~2 days before kegging.

If you make this beer, please report back with your results! If you have suggestions or changes I would love to hear them.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
*Recipe: Throwback IPA Clone v4 final for realies*
Brewer: schtev
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.00 L
Post Boil Volume: 25.00 L
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 L
Bottling Volume: 21.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU Volume 
1.56 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 1 40.0 % 1.02 L 
1.56 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC Grain 2 40.0 % 1.02 L 
0.35 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 9.0 % 0.23 L 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 6.0 % 0.15 L 
0.19 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 5 5.0 % 0.13 L 
17.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 28.1 IBUs - 
23.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [2.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 1.8 IBUs - 
18.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [4.63 %] - Boil Hop 8 2.3 IBUs - 
13.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 4.3 IBUs - 
27.88 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 10 8.9 IBUs - 
27.88 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 %] - Boil Hop 11 3.3 IBUs - 
18.59 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 12 2.0 IBUs - 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 m Yeast 13 - - 
31.94 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs - 
31.94 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 %] - Dry Hop 15 0.0 IBUs - 
19.17 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs - 


Mash Schedule: 1. Grainfather Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperatur Step Time 
Saccharification Add 14.03 L of water and heat to 68.9 C 68.9 C 40 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 17.09 L water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------

*Target Water Profile*
Ca 110ppm | Mg 18ppm | Na 16ppm | SO4 275ppm | Cl 50ppm | HCO3 0ppm | pH 5.24


----------



## Schikitar (18/7/19)

I'll give this a crack but not until closer to Summer, too many dark beers to get through first! 

By the way, what was the SRM on this, do you have a pic?


----------



## WEF (25/7/19)

My favourite SIPA, thanks for working on this one!!! Do you adjust your PH prior to mashing or during mashing? After i mash (without adjusting PH) my ph drops from about 7.4 (SE Suburbs Melbourne) to about 6, so would lowering the ph prior to mashing reduce the ph considerably lower than 6 to around the 4.6? I am new at the ph adjustment thing...


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (26/7/19)

Once you start to mash, check pH, you need to adjust it to 5.3 ideally, I am happy with 5.6 or less, YMMV.

This recipe is very close, I used khatau or someting NZ hop instead of summer as it is difficult to find. Tasted excellent, very close to PL throwback.


----------



## WEF (26/7/19)

Sidney Harbour-Bridge said:


> Once you start to mash, check pH, you need to adjust it to 5.3 ideally, I am happy with 5.6 or less, YMMV.
> 
> This recipe is very close, I used khatau or someting NZ hop instead of summer as it is difficult to find. Tasted excellent, very close to PL throwback.


Great thanks for the advice, this will be my next brew.


----------



## schtev (29/7/19)

Schikitar said:


> By the way, what was the SRM on this, do you have a pic?



Beersmith calculates ~7.5 SRM / 14.9 EBC. Here's a photo of my clone alongside the real deal (taken from my previous recipe thread). TBIPA on the left, clone on the right.


----------



## Brads Biabs (22/8/19)

Schtev on the hop schedule 2 hop additions you list as just boil hop no actual time or are these just 0 additions .
Big fan of most of thier beers keen to give this a crack.


----------



## schtev (1/9/19)

Brads Biabs said:


> Schtev on the hop schedule 2 hop additions you list as just boil hop no actual time or are these just 0 additions .
> Big fan of most of thier beers keen to give this a crack.



Hey mate, I see the problem you're talking about. Looks like the Beersmith text export screwed up. The boil hops are done in 3 groups at 60 min, 10 min, and 1 min. Here's a corrected hop schedule:

17.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 28.1 IBUs - 
23.00 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [2.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 1.8 IBUs - 
18.00 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [4.63 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 2.3 IBUs - 
13.00 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [12.06 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 4.3 IBUs - 
27.88 g Simcoe Bulk Brewing [13.90 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 10 8.9 IBUs - 
27.88 g Summer (Summer Saaz) Craftbrewer [5.20 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 11 3.3 IBUs - 
18.59 g Cascade Bulk Brewing [4.60 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 12 2.0 IBUs -


----------



## Brads Biabs (2/9/19)

Cheers have this locked in as my next brew but might go with mosiac instead of cascade as i have lots of that on hand.
What was the abv on mark 111.


----------



## schtev (5/9/19)

Brads Biabs said:


> Cheers have this locked in as my next brew but might go with mosiac instead of cascade as i have lots of that on hand.
> What was the abv on mark 111.



The last time I made this, OG was 1.040 and FG was 1.013 giving an ABV of 3.54%


----------



## Brads Biabs (7/10/19)

Just kegged my first batch of this with a couple of variations.
2.0kg marris otter
2.0kg jw pale
0.5 carapils
30g [email protected]
25g [email protected]
25g [email protected]
Mash [email protected]
Sparge76 10 min
Dry hop day 14 25g cascade and 30g mosiac 10 days.
SG was 1053
FG 1012 in the keg now dry hopping 10 days
Will transfer filter into another keg carb settle 2 days drink.
Tasted damn close out of the fermenter time will tell though.


----------



## Brads Biabs (31/10/19)

Just drained the last of this from the keg.
This is very close to the IPA (blue can ) pirate life complete with the creamy head and mouthfeel and a really nice aroma and taste from the dry hopping.
Making again tomorrow and wont change it apart from a double batch up.
Outstanding beer .


----------



## schtev (31/10/19)

Brads Biabs said:


> Just drained the last of this from the keg.
> This is very close to the IPA (blue can ) pirate life complete with the creamy head and mouthfeel and a really nice aroma and taste from the dry hopping.
> Making again tomorrow and wont change it apart from a double batch up.
> Outstanding beer .



Glad to hear it! I think you've come up with a recipe of your own invention there  happy to have inspired you though.


----------



## Brads Biabs (31/10/19)

Cheers mate although its a little dangerous on school nights even more so when you start 5.30 am and the dreaded bretho every shift.


----------

